# Why I like Vintage Tools



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*Power Tools*

Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.

The most expensive tool that I have bought is a Rockwell/Delta 11-100 bench top drill press: 








It cost me $25.00. I didn't need it as I already had one; a newer Craftsman 9 inch. After starting up the Rockwell the first time, I decided to never use the Craftsman again. In fact, I took the chuck off of the Craftsman and use it as a light weight press for small projects.

My table saw is my work horse! A 1960's Craftsman 10" table saw model # 113-29991:








This is a contractor type saw with a big motor - 1hp. I can cut wood that is 4" think and the motor doesn't even think about slowing down. The cost for this saw, so far, has been 22 years - I got it from my father-in-law. I have used Powermatic's and Unisaw's, but for me, this one is more than enough.

My radial arm saw is a 1960 DeWalt Powershop 925:








I got this as a hand-me down from my dad. I am a radial arm saw type of woodworker: I don't like miter saws! I grew up using radial arm saws at home, in school and every shop I have worked in and I treat them with the utmost of respect. I like the versatility that I have with this saw: dados, ripping, crosscutting, miters, molding, etc…

I have a 1962 Powr-Kraft TPF-2020A 36" lathe:








I had to pay $1.00 for at a local auction. The next week I bought a set of 8 lathe chisels for $25.00. Does that say anything about the woodworker when lathe chisels costs more than the lathe? One of the reasons the lathe went so cheap is because there wasn't a motor: I had a vintage 2-speed ½ hp motor sitting in the shop waiting for it. I am a relative novice when it comes to turning, so this lathe is more than enough for me at this time.

My jointer is a 1950's Craftsman 4":








I paid $10.00 for at the same auction house that I have bought all of my tools at: for me the place is a Gold Mine! This one came with a motor ¾ hp and I guess a big motor on a small jointer is better than a small motor on a big jointer. I can surface plane 4" white oak with ease.

My band saw is a 10" Rockwell:








I paid $15.00 at: yeah - the auction house. This is the only tool that I have refinished, and this was out of necessity. It was a God awful yellow color that was really hard on the eyes in the sunlight. I want to move up to a Delta 14", but the right deal hasn't come along yet, but when it does, it will have to be a 1950's model.

In addition to wanting the bigger band saw, the final power tool I am trying to acquire is a vintage Craftsman planer. These are commonly referred to as a "Gnome Planer" because they look like a yard gnome or the alien in the Alien movies. That will complete my shop's power tools.

I like using the older power tools: they are stronger and more reliable than tools made today. They were made in a time when steel was steel and not aluminum. These tools I have will be working long after I am finished using them because they were made to last a lifetime. In the case of these tools, they will last several lifetimes.

In addition to the superior construction of vintage power tools, I also like the cost of them: I have outfitted my shop for less than $100.00. Most people pass older tools up thinking they are less than desirable and this is where a woodworker can capitalize. My advise for beginning woodworkers, don't drop thousands of $$$ for new tools right away: spend a few bucks on vintage tools and learn how to use them, then if you want to drop the big bucks when you know your capabilities.

I am only a hobbyist woodworker so I don't need more than what I have. I enjoy woodworking because for me it is relaxing and it is a way to take my mind off of the everyday worries. In addition, I gain a great deal of satisfaction when I finish a project on tools that are older than I am. It isn't just the woodworking, but also the HOW behind the woodworking. Since my power tools collection/assortment is almost complete, my new focus is on hand tools and what type do you think I am looking for? Vintage!


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Man, where is that auction house? I want to go? I love old tools also.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Makes me ashamed of what I've spent over the years on tools. I just looked at your projects and not only do you have wonderful old tools, you have the skills to make them sing. I am truly humbled.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


OK, Brian- you know the unwritten, unpublished LJ's rules on shop photos- You can't clean the shop before you take the pictures- that's not fair to the rest of us! ;^)

Nice scores on the tools! You do wear a mask when you pick them up, right?

Lew


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


I'm also a big fan of older machines and especially hand tools. I have 3 tablesaws and my oldest tablesaw, a 70s, early 80s Craftsman 113.298 has by far, the heaviest cast iron top. The trunion is also beefier. The only thing you miss with the older tools are some convenience factors. For example, there's no arbor lock on the tablesaw and the fence is tightened by twisting the handle, rather than by pushing the handle down.


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your tour of old tools. Them oldies are goodies. You do have a goldmine in that auction house.


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha … damn, and I thought I was the only person that still had an old Craftsman 4" jointer in my shop!

Still have/use:
Delta 8" Baby Unisaw (I don't have any pictures but will get some when I head back home in Dec) - $50
Craftsman 4" Joiner (103.23340) - came with table saw below
Craftsman RAS (113-23100) - $5

```
auction (took about $30 to fully restore)
Craftsman band saw - $25
```
 auction
Unknown bench top drill press - freebee 
Craftsman disc sander - $20 @ auction

Have been replaced:
Sprunger Brothers table saw (less than 8") - $10

```
Habitat ReStore<br />Craftsman 8" table saw (103.23833) - $50
```
 auction (came with the jointer above)

You'll have to let me know if you ever get that planer … I've seen them and have been interested but never found one for the right price …


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Kevin,
Auction houses seem to be the same all over, but this one is in the city of Lebanon. I have started going to another, and the prices for old tools seem to be universal: cheap.

Darell,
Thank you bery much.

Lew,
If you could only see my shop now! These are older pictures.

Cmaeda, 
You are correct about the rip fence. It was for this reason (and that I dropped the riginal) that I built my own that offers the features you mention. No need to twist a know, now I lift the lever and slid the fence like a Biesemeyer.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


That is the coolest looking table saw that I have ever seen. It has an art deco look to it.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


What a great shop. I agree with your concept of tool buying & use. They were built to outlast all of us, and other than an occasional set of new bearings and a bit of lube, never seem to need anything.
My power tools consist of my dad's original early 1950's Shopsmith (cost $0), a second Shopsmith of the same vintage, (cost $200 including a bandsaw and hard to find mount bracket) an a third to keep at my lake place for projects there. (cost $27) I have the accessories to convert them to around 12 different tools, which makes the price per tool pretty cheap.
Like you, I get a great deal of satisfaction using them to do my projects. Also, I too have become interested in vintage hand tools. I get a real feeling of serenity doing things with hand saws, planes, etc. 
Good luck with your search for them, but remember to keep saying over & over…"I am not a tool collector, I am not a tool collector…I simply need all of them to use. -SST


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


I love it, I love it, I LOVE IT! You're preaching to the choir, dude. I may be young but my tools are OLD. I am always looking for the old US made stuff to fill my shop. I work in a used tool store and I have seen one of each of those come through our store. And I own that same DeWalt RAS and Love it. Check THIS out, as well as this…


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Blake it was your posting of your RAS that brought me to LJ's. One day I was surfing the web looking for additions to my PowerShop and I saw your posting about your restoration. It took me about 10 minutes of browsing before I created an account.

By the way, how do you keep you vaccum hose from interferring with your work?


----------



## Big_Bob (Mar 30, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


You are a man after my own hart! I to like vintage tools. My Oliver lathe was made in 1961 it replaced a Delta lathe that was made in 1956. My Delta Unisaw was made in 1978 and a have a Delta stationary sander that was made out of parts that I got given to me and I think some of the parts are older than I am.

As for your statement that the "lathe tools cost more than your lathe". I think anyone that has been afflicted with the Woodturning Virus can say that no matter what your lathe cost you will always spend more money on the tools.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Bob,
You are so right. I was at Woodcraft looking at thier turning chisles and was amazed how how expensive chisles can be. When I bought my set my wife was saying that I was paying too much. When we were at the store she commented that I did good paying $25.00 for 8.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


I have that same model saw and love it. This is what it looked like when it was given to me (dragged out of a guys barn for free) But I could see potential because it ran smooth and the fence was good.









I infilled the extension wings with white oak. I lost a fingernail to a kickback years ago on an open extension table.

























I built a wood base and removable extra extension. It has since been hooked up to dust collection. The face plate where the blade tilt indicator is from another newer saw. The old 113-29991 was pretty beat up.

















The only money I spent was a link belt.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Darren, I really like the look of filling in the extensions with wood. Not only does it serve a safety purpose, it just looks good!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Brian, Thanks for the post. The old addage that "they just don't make them like they used to" is so true the state park where I volunteer still has the 1930's Dewalt RAS in their shop area. I have had the pleasure of using it several times, and the rangers up there use it a lot. It is a great tool and a real workhorse.

With a background in Historic Preservation it is great to see al of these old tools at work. I think I too need to find one of those auction houses, and make a few upgrades.

CtL


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Boy I am inpressed what a nice job,It looks great nice saw, I really enjoyed your post.


----------



## Kish (Oct 28, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


I just bought that saw for $90.00 plus tax. It was buried in the middle of a second hand store, in Eureka, Ca. where I live. The previous owner bought 2 xtra mitre fences for blade left and blade right. It also came with another rip fence. I got tired of the " toys " they try to pass for tools these days !!
Does anyone know if I can still get the gear drive for the rip fence and/or for the extensions? Any help there would be appreciated.

Steve <k557965>


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


I am the same I prefer old over new. Its made a lot better and stands up to more. I have some of my dads tools. I have a Craftsman bandsaw,delta shaper,bandsaw,powermatic planer and tablesaw just to name a few. I especially like the powermatic stuff since I live close to the original factory and have family members that made the tools. I like to find them so rusted up nothing turns. Thats how I found the lathe and shaper. You can see them at

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/569408649spoWff?start=0


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Willy I know what you mean: the bigger the basket case, the better the challenge. I originally started with a mixture of tool brands, but as my collection of vintage power tools has grown, it has become mostly the Craftsman/King-Seeley models (I like the art deco look.) The latest addition is a 4" belt sand that needs a lot of work to bring it back from the dead. Now if only it would warm up a bit so the shop isn't so dang cold…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


ANOTHER post that I never saw !!!

Fantastic, Brian ! My hat's off to you. Great stuff, and … I'm sure it'll all outlive us all !!


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


anybody got a line on a 4.5 inch sprunger brothers jointer parts?


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Have you tried the folks over at owwm.org? There is a section called Bring Out Your Dead where you can list items for sale or wanting to buy. It is only visible to memebers, so you would need to create an account.


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


i have been there but didnt know about that thank you ! i called the one guys who still has rights to it because aperently he still has some parts but not the one im looking for of course thats murphy's law !


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Old post, but up my alley. I came home with that same Craftsman jointer a few weeks ago from an auction for $10. Cleaned, painted and new bearings and just needs a motor. Picked up a Sears/King Seeley shaper for $55 at another auction. Got a Millers Falls/Langdon Miter box and saw for $3 at same auction. Got one of those Sears table saws with a Delta Homecraft bench DP together for $20 at a yard sale. I don't have a clue why people go out and spend big money on plastic bodied table saws and Chinese junk. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## kingme (May 9, 2013)

brianinpa said:


> *Power Tools*
> 
> Through the years I have amassed a collection of vintage woodworking power tools.
> 
> ...


Great old tools. I am new around here so I am digging through some older posts. I have that same saw. My grandfather bought it new, my dad had no use for it, now it is here. It's a joy to use. Quiet and strong. I would lobe to find a blade guard assembly for it, otherwise I have everything that came with the saw. Do you have any dust collection on yours?


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*Surfacing tools*

I only have a meager collection of planes, but this is mostly because I haven't used them too much until now. My problem was that I could not keep a sharp edge on the iron for more than a few passes. I have done a lot of reading on the subject (both online and in magazines) and recently bought a simple tri-stone (it works for me), so I think I have that problem solved. I recently surfaced a piece of white oak without any problems. Most are older than I am and still function as good as the day they were first bought.

As of now I only have a few different models, but I think I have the key planes to do what I need to:









Stanley #130 Double ended plane - This plane is fast becoming my fall back for smoothing most surfaces that are not too large. I bought this one at my favorite auction house and all I paid was $12.00 for this one and a;
Craftsman 37039 duplex rabbet plane - This is equivalent to the Stanley #78 that provides 2 different beds for the iron to attach at. This plane makes killer rabbets both with and against the grain. There is a three pointed spur that actually scores the wood as you work the plane against the grain. I was once of the opinion that the only way to make a rabbet was with a router or table saw, but since buying this jewel, I have changed my mind. I love to see the wood curl out of the planes body and it doesn't take long to see some results.
Stanley #220 block plane and Sears look-alike - The Stanley came from my dad (a retired carpenter/pattern maker). I have this plane mostly for sentimental reasons, but I reach for it occasionally just to use it. I bought the Sears look-alike for $5.00 and also got a;
Stanley #4 smoothing plane - This is the one I like the most for smoothing large surfaces. The feel of pushing the plane over the wood and see the slivers curling out of the body is, well priceless. To hear the iron shaving the wood better, I usually turn off the shop stereo, and listen to the music coming out of the wood.
Stanley #5 jack plane - For surfacing the rough stock I reach for this one before going to the #4. I was able to get this one from my father-in-law and it was once his father's.

In addition to my planes I also have a few draw knives and spoke shaves.









The big draw knife may not look nice, but it will shave the bark off of a slab of wood in not time. I used it when making a few benches for my mother. 
The spoke shaves are miniature brass models: I have both flat and curved shaves and these came from my dad. They have seen a lot of use over the years.

As of yet, I do not own a power planer, so these are the tools I go to in order to surface the lumber that I am using for my projects. Someday I will get the planer I am looking for but until I do, these planes will do the job. I really enjoy listening to the tools/wood when I am working with these. As with my power tools, I always have a special smile on my face knowing that I am using tools that are either as old as, or older, than I am.

Thanks for reading my ramblings. If anyone can recommend a plane that I really should have, let me know.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *Surfacing tools*
> 
> I only have a meager collection of planes, but this is mostly because I haven't used them too much until now. My problem was that I could not keep a sharp edge on the iron for more than a few passes. I have done a lot of reading on the subject (both online and in magazines) and recently bought a simple tri-stone (it works for me), so I think I have that problem solved. I recently surfaced a piece of white oak without any problems. Most are older than I am and still function as good as the day they were first bought.
> 
> ...


check out the answers to my forum question http://lumberjocks.com/topics/4329 there are some great answers on sharpening a blade


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Surfacing tools*
> 
> I only have a meager collection of planes, but this is mostly because I haven't used them too much until now. My problem was that I could not keep a sharp edge on the iron for more than a few passes. I have done a lot of reading on the subject (both online and in magazines) and recently bought a simple tri-stone (it works for me), so I think I have that problem solved. I recently surfaced a piece of white oak without any problems. Most are older than I am and still function as good as the day they were first bought.
> 
> ...


Now here is where my heart lies. I'm a vintage hand tool junkie (hence the "galoot.") I really enjoy your machines, too, but would offer this thought: Sharpening is rather individualistic. Like a lot of other things, once you develop the techniques that will let you touch up your plane iron and be back in business in less than 10 minutes, you'll find a whole new kind of joy in simply messing about with wood. Also, I think planes and chisels are like clamps. You can't have too many.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Surfacing tools*
> 
> I only have a meager collection of planes, but this is mostly because I haven't used them too much until now. My problem was that I could not keep a sharp edge on the iron for more than a few passes. I have done a lot of reading on the subject (both online and in magazines) and recently bought a simple tri-stone (it works for me), so I think I have that problem solved. I recently surfaced a piece of white oak without any problems. Most are older than I am and still function as good as the day they were first bought.
> 
> ...


Galoot I am beginning to understand the joys of planes. I was always a power tool person until recently. Sometimes I open the doors and windows, turn off the stereo and listen to the wood.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*I don't know why I do it!*

I go to an auction and there are vintage woodworking tools there so I look at them really close. Not to buy them but just to see how they were made. I think to myself that there is no way I am going to buy it because I don't need it, but when tool comes across the block, my helium hand goes up in the air. My wife is sitting beside me and she elbows me in the ribs and that deflates the helium hand, but the affects are final - the gavel falls, and I am now the owner of a new tool or tools.

I didn't need these because I already own one of each. 








In Part #1 I showed my Craftsman 10" table saw, and 4" jointer, but the 10" table saw can at times be too big if I am working on something small. Again it wasn't a need, but rather a want. This is an early 1940's Dunlap 7" tilting top table saw. On this one the table top raises and lowers not the blade arbor. It needed some work, so I spent the weekend cleaning and painting it so it looks new again. Currently working on the way it is mounted to an old rolling stand. 

















The jointer is a mid 1940's Powr-Kraft 4 ½" model. For those who aren't aware, Powr-Kraft is the line that was made for and sold at Montgomery Wards. Not sure what I am doing with this one yet, but I may now have a jointer for just rabbets. I spent all weekend on the table saw so I was only able to disassemble it for cleaning later this week. I noticed real quick, that this jointer is well made. The in-feed and out-feed tables are mounted with only one bolt/nut for each side. The table slide up or down the incline formed in the base of the jointer. The fence seems to be the Achilles on this machine: one bolt for two different plains, so once it is set, that is where it will stay.

















As I stated earlier, my helium hand got me in trouble again, but it wasn't too much trouble: $7.50 for both. Have I stated that I like auctions?


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *I don't know why I do it!*
> 
> I go to an auction and there are vintage woodworking tools there so I look at them really close. Not to buy them but just to see how they were made. I think to myself that there is no way I am going to buy it because I don't need it, but when tool comes across the block, my helium hand goes up in the air. My wife is sitting beside me and she elbows me in the ribs and that deflates the helium hand, but the affects are final - the gavel falls, and I am now the owner of a new tool or tools.
> 
> ...


Love those old tools. I have got to get to your auction!


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*The Alien Planer*

A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00. 









It was a bit "aged" and needed some work, but it cleaned up nicely.


















With the purchase of this tool, I think I have all that I need, but there are still several things on my "want" list but those are for the future. For now, since I have restored this planer, I now need to strat restoring the rest of my vintage tools.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Wow - that's a beauty. How's it working for you?


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
I haven't had a chance to use it yet. Two of the blades are shot so I need to replace them. I just finished painting it and re-assembling it this evening. I am anxious to get the blades and put it to work.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Nice piece 
Hope it works as good as it looks
Great Job


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Man, with stuff like this, it almost doesn't matter at all how well it works. The coolness factor is off the scale!

I have a similar addiction to hand tools.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


My addiction is saddly beginning to cross over to hand tools. I keep my addiction fed, and the wife gets to keep her addiction fed also. Her addicition is yelling at me.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


You have made a graeat job of restoring this machine.A thing I love to do myself many of my mac hines (well a few ) are oldeerr machines which I totally redid myself like you did.I cannot quite see how it works is it self feeding or what please explain to me how it's done.kindest regards Alistair


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Alistar,
The only feed on this planer is manual power. It is basically an inverted jointer head so as you feed the stock through the planer, it surfaces the stock to the dimension desired. The maximum width is 12 inches, but it requires two passes for that width.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


I have a planer thicknesser ala European models all in one however I recently bought a really nice jointer with a thicknessing attachment which goes on top of the jointer and is adjusted to the thickness desired i will post pic's next few weeks to show it yours is a beauty well done Alistair


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Oh, WOW, I Love these things!!! This is one old machine that has actually been on my want list for a long time. I saw one for the first time (online) a year or two ago and have always wanted one. Just too cool. Seems pretty dangerous without feed rollers though. Nice job on the restoration. Keep up the posts, I'm a huge 'old tool' junkie too and I'm enjoying them.


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. You could go into the tool restoration business for sure.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Brian. Have you added an old Parks planer to your inventory yet? I see them for sale every once in awhile. I know parts are still available, and it's a great planer.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all for the comments. I am not sure about tool restoration as a profession, but it is fun when a tool turned out like this one did. I completed this one to this point in two days time, but there were countless hours spent researching and planning even before I had this one in my shop. I saw one of these on another website and knew I had to get one so I knew what mine was going to look like.

As far as danger is concerned, it appears to be really stable, and it even has kickback dogs to help prevent accidents. I guess the quality of the table is really an important fact for this tool: too many pits and scars would not be a very good thing. It definitely requires a push stick. This plane is just an inverted jointer, so as you are pushing the stock through, you are actually moving your hands away from the cutting head.

A Parks planer… well maybe, but that is way down on my "want" list. I am too busy annoying my wife with my current projects. She keeps point out that winter is coming and she does not want to worry about snow on her car when she has to go to work.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Bee-yoo-ti-ful! That baby looks sweet. Hope you love using it.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kenn. I have to find some new blades for it, I hooked it up to the motor just so I could hear it run. Can't wait to make some chips fly.


----------



## drors01 (Jul 8, 2014)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Hi Brian,

I am just rebuilding such a planer.
Are you sure the kickback plates are fitted correctly? They look different from what I thought is the correct way.

And what size blades did you use?

Thanks


----------



## MichaelfromDayton (Mar 11, 2016)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


while rebuilding it, what did you set the knife height as??

I've got one (craig's list, $50), and I love it! While rebuilding it and after lapping & honing the blades, realized that I don't have the blade-height specs, and I can't find any specs anywhere for this! Every different magnetic planer jig manual says to get the original measurement from the cutterhead BEFORE disassembly, or consult the manufacturer's specs for blade height. This is fairly difficult if the manufacturer has been out of business for decades!!

Some sources of (generic) planer blade height offered 3/16" (seems quite excessive!), or 0.118" (slightly less than 1/8"), or even 0.002" (chip clearance??)!!

I just want to get through this and start reducing pieces of wood to chips & sawdust!!

Any Ideas??

Thanks!

(looks like you've got your gold-plated planer after all…)


----------



## malakai (Aug 13, 2016)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


Wow…just dug my Dads out from the barn that he has had buried for over 50 years unused!!! Built a stand…put a motor on it….blades were still razor sharp!!!...I even slashed my finger by touching them!!..been running some pallets through her….amazing finish on them!! I waxed the table and they slide through really easy! Yours looks awesome!!! Think i will paint mine, but kinda like the rugged look of her now as well!!


----------



## malakai (Aug 13, 2016)

brianinpa said:


> *The Alien Planer*
> 
> A few years ago I saw one of these planers listed as for sale and knew that I wanted one. From the first time I saw one, I knew I was going to get one. For the next several months I looked for the one for me at the price I wanted to pay. I saw several, but you would have thought these things are gold plated. This past week I had one fall into my lap for $40.00.
> 
> ...


By the way blades are only 11.38 on Ebay…already have a new set here for when I need them…free shipping too!!!...and as far as setting the blades….these I have too…cheap and the exact depth for the new blades>>>

check em out…...http://www.ebay.com/itm/222122616656?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*Grinders*

Every lumberjock has at least one - some might not consider it a woodworking tool, but I think if it is used for your woodworking hobby, then it is a woodworking tool.

When I started my quest for vintage tools, I knew that I would be cleaning up some rusted metal. I was in a Big Lots store and saw a 6 inch grinder for $12.00 and thought: "It can't be that bad." So I bought it and realized quickly that my original thought could not have been further from the truth. It took a long time to get up to speed and it didn't take much to get it to slow down. I knew right away that I would need another grinder and that I would not be buying any tools from Big Lots.

Here is the one I got.








It is a Companion 6" ¼ HP. For those who don't know it, Companion was the inexpensive brand name for Sears and Roebucks tools from approximately 1933 to 1941: in 1941 the Companion brand name was replaced by Dunlap and in the late 1990's Sears brought back the Companion line.

I got this one from my father in-law - having my wife by my side for over 22 years has been good for me in more ways than one. I have used the grinder in its un-restored condition for several years but after finishing my planer, I decided it was time clean this one up as well. I am not an electrician so the motor had me a bit worried. When I took everything apart, cleaned, painted, and put back together again it did not work. It would not start spinning unless I "helped" the motor spin fast enough to start. Once it was started, it would run fine. Ah oh! I knew I did something to cause this.

I took a crash course on electric motor repair and figured out that the centrifugal switch housing was not depressing the switch on the inside of one of the motor end caps. This was due to the centrifugal switch housing sliding on the rotor shaft. I had to fabricate a permanent bushing to keep the centrifugal switch housing from sliding on the shaft and when I re-assembled everything, this time it started fine. This is a grinder that can be used to sharpen or clean almost anything. It doesn't even begin to stall when a heavy piece of metal is being ground. I think I may have extended the life of this grinder at least another 60 years.
























In addition to the Companion, I also have this little belt driven jewel that I have no idea what the manufacturer is. This one has several different uses from grinding, buffing, polishing, and cleaning. I use it mostly with a wire brush and a scotch-brite flap brush. In this set-up it removes rust in a hurry.









What's next? I'm not sure yet, but you can bet it will be something vintage.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *Grinders*
> 
> Every lumberjock has at least one - some might not consider it a woodworking tool, but I think if it is used for your woodworking hobby, then it is a woodworking tool.
> 
> ...


Old tools are great aren't they? Please keep up the posting on the subject.


----------



## Woodbutchery (Aug 1, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Grinders*
> 
> Every lumberjock has at least one - some might not consider it a woodworking tool, but I think if it is used for your woodworking hobby, then it is a woodworking tool.
> 
> ...


That's a sweet restore! Well done.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Grinders*
> 
> Every lumberjock has at least one - some might not consider it a woodworking tool, but I think if it is used for your woodworking hobby, then it is a woodworking tool.
> 
> ...


thats a great restoration job. i bet it looks better than the day it was bought


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Grinders*
> 
> Every lumberjock has at least one - some might not consider it a woodworking tool, but I think if it is used for your woodworking hobby, then it is a woodworking tool.
> 
> ...


Excellant restoration.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Grinders*
> 
> Every lumberjock has at least one - some might not consider it a woodworking tool, but I think if it is used for your woodworking hobby, then it is a woodworking tool.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all for your comments.

By the way, if anyone can name that green grinder, please let me know. I have been searching for two years but have come up blank.


----------



## TomLesser (Aug 31, 2017)

brianinpa said:


> *Grinders*
> 
> Every lumberjock has at least one - some might not consider it a woodworking tool, but I think if it is used for your woodworking hobby, then it is a woodworking tool.
> 
> ...


I came across a photo of your grinder while doing a Google search for info about a Companion 1/3 HP grinder. Mine looks very similar to the photo in your post, except there is no manufacturer listed, just Companion and Sears-Roebuck Co. Other info on the name plate: Ball Bearing A.C. Motor, 60 cycles, 6-amps, 1750 rpm, Model S-4305 and Motor No. L2?6 … at least I suspect there's supposed to be a digit between the 2 and the 6 in the motor number, but I can't read it if there is.

I'm refurbishing the grinder, replacing the bearings, and hoped you might have some advice. The bearings in place are New Departure 8013. The bearings are open on one side with a steel seal on the other that protrudes from the outer ring by about 1/8 inch or less. The bearing on the left shaft (where the centrifugal switch is) was installed with the open side toward the inside. The right bearing (where the fan is) was installed with the open side toward the outside. I suspect one of the bearings might have been replaced at some time in the past … the right shaft is pristine, the left shaft is very pitted … one bearing is marked "New Departure 8013" and the other says "N.D. 8013." In any case, I've ordered NOS NTN/Bower 87013 bearings and want to be sure to install them properly. Do you think the bearings as I described were installed properly, or should they both be installed the same way … either open side to the inside or open side to the outside? Thank you very much!!


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*Jointer Restoration*

I originally started this blog as a way of showing that old woodworking machines and tools a still very useful and really inexpensive. It has morphed into a restoration blog, because I now find that my wood working projects have become my wood working tools. It started with the planer that I just bought, then on to the grinder just to make it look nice, and now I have redone my jointer.

It is a Craftsman 103.23340 4 3/8" that I bought about one year ago for $10.00. When I brought it into my garage it was sporting a gray coat, and I was content with that but after completing the planer, I knew what I needed to do.










I had the jointer on a work table that had lots of open space so I knew the planer was going next to the jointer so everything would be on the same surface. After spending all the time making the planer look so nice I wasn't going to put the planer next to the jointer with it looking the way it did, so I decided it was time to spruce up the jointer.





































I completely disassembled, cleaned, and painted the jointer to match the planer. I also had the table the jointer was on with a big open hole on one side, so I filled it with the planer. Now I have my table for two.




























As I stated earlier, I believe that old wood working machines are more reliable than new tools, they are really inexpensive compare to the price of new tools, and with a little bit of effort, they can look just as good as new tools. This is now my third complete restoration and I think I am in trouble…I am having too much fun, and the local auction house has tools for sale.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

brianinpa said:


> *Jointer Restoration*
> 
> I originally started this blog as a way of showing that old woodworking machines and tools a still very useful and really inexpensive. It has morphed into a restoration blog, because I now find that my wood working projects have become my wood working tools. It started with the planer that I just bought, then on to the grinder just to make it look nice, and now I have redone my jointer.
> 
> ...


They both turned out well. I have that same manual feed 6" Thickness planer in my shop. I haven't used it for about 8 years though….


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Jointer Restoration*
> 
> I originally started this blog as a way of showing that old woodworking machines and tools a still very useful and really inexpensive. It has morphed into a restoration blog, because I now find that my wood working projects have become my wood working tools. It started with the planer that I just bought, then on to the grinder just to make it look nice, and now I have redone my jointer.
> 
> ...


What a transformation! Maybe you can turn your shop into a tool museum!


----------



## griff (Feb 6, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Jointer Restoration*
> 
> I originally started this blog as a way of showing that old woodworking machines and tools a still very useful and really inexpensive. It has morphed into a restoration blog, because I now find that my wood working projects have become my wood working tools. It started with the planer that I just bought, then on to the grinder just to make it look nice, and now I have redone my jointer.
> 
> ...


They look great, you did a great restoration


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Jointer Restoration*
> 
> I originally started this blog as a way of showing that old woodworking machines and tools a still very useful and really inexpensive. It has morphed into a restoration blog, because I now find that my wood working projects have become my wood working tools. It started with the planer that I just bought, then on to the grinder just to make it look nice, and now I have redone my jointer.
> 
> ...


They all look great. Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

brianinpa said:


> *Jointer Restoration*
> 
> I originally started this blog as a way of showing that old woodworking machines and tools a still very useful and really inexpensive. It has morphed into a restoration blog, because I now find that my wood working projects have become my wood working tools. It started with the planer that I just bought, then on to the grinder just to make it look nice, and now I have redone my jointer.
> 
> ...


Nice restoration,

I like the Gold, & Black color coordination.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Jointer Restoration*
> 
> I originally started this blog as a way of showing that old woodworking machines and tools a still very useful and really inexpensive. It has morphed into a restoration blog, because I now find that my wood working projects have become my wood working tools. It started with the planer that I just bought, then on to the grinder just to make it look nice, and now I have redone my jointer.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all for the compliments.

Leftie - I would be afraid that I wouldn't be able to use them if I turned my shjop into a museum and that may upset my wife - the one who makes me use them 

Dick - I got my inspiration mfrom my table saw. Now I just have to finish the saw to match this table.

I knew I wanted to restore all my tools, but wasn't sure which way I was going to go with them - now I know.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*A work in progress.*

I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.










This saw has a 24 inch throat with a 14 inch table. My current scroll saw is a newer version of the Craftsman line that reads 16", but I wouldn't cut anything over 12 on it because it is too small. I have been working with wood for most of my life and have seen 24" inches countless times but it never really seemed fitting until I saw this saw for the first time.










Photos do not do this saw any justice. The first time I picked it up, I grunted. It weighs in at about 80 pounds without a motor (it actually mounts on the bed of the saw in the trough behind the table). With the motor installed (I have a vintage Wagner ¼ hp set aside for this one) it should top out over 115 pounds. This saw will not be very portable, but it won't vibrate away either.










The table is 14" X 14" and even has the capability of accepting extensions and a rip fence. The upper arm can be removed and the saw can be converted to a saber saw, and there is even a router attachment. (Sadly I fear that searching for some of these parts may be a wild goose chase, but I know the accessories exist. Half the fun I have in owning these tools is the search for the accessories.)










There are so few moving parts that this saw is simplistic. Why do I like vintage tools, because they hold up a lot better than those built today, and not only that, but they look a whole lot better!










More to follow…


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Already looking great. Keep us up to date on the refurb.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Beautiful saw!!!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


That is an amazing transformation. You have a quality saw there that you bought for a bargain price.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Very nice work Brian!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Now that is what a gold paint job should look like. Great work. Keep us in the loop as things develop.


----------



## BigBob (Nov 5, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Nicely done, I'm a big fan of vintage tools. Looks ready for another 60 years.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


love it!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Great find and the new paint job looks real good.

CtL


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Yes a man after my own heart. Well done my dear friend I too love to restore older machinery or younger abused machinery. Taking it apart and renewing it is a great challenge but as I am sure you found a worthwhile challenge and a lot of fun.Alistair


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all, this one has been fun. I find that I get as much reward from restoring these old machines as I do using them. In the past, I have only used a scroll saw for a few projects but that was because I was never really satisfied with the saw that I had: under powered, too small, and too new. That was until now. When one of my Uncles passed away several years ago (he was an avid scroll saw user) my Cousin gave three boxes of patterns and books dealing with scroll saw projects. Now I just need to finish the saw and I'll be ready to crack the books. I have got to insulate my garage better!


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Another beautiful job. I have really enjoyed your restoration series.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's some fun!! Nifty!


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *A work in progress.*
> 
> I haven't posted anything in my blog for several days because I have been too busy researching my latest acquisition. This is a 1940's Craftsman (made by King-Seeley,) scroll saw model 103.0404. I was able to get this one for only $10.00, but it didn't come from the auction house, but rather craigslist. It looks like it is in pretty sad shape, but I see a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill and Thos.

My next problem will be what tool to buy next and check off my list of tools I want.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*The Finished Scroll Saw*

Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.



















The only things left to do are repainting the logo plate, finding or making a cap for the pump tube, and remake the model number plate.










I also need to get the right size belt to fit properly (I think I am going with the link belt), but I put one on to make sure it works and it cuts fine.










The motor is an old Wagner Electric ¼ hp motor that a little bit of work to fit this application, but I think it adds to the appearance of this vintage saw.










When I made my sister in-laws music stand, I went out and bought a new Craftsman scroll saw. I was cutting ¼" oak and the saw was being overworked the entire time. Today I was cutting some ¾" pine without any hesitation. I have a slightly used scroll saw for sale: anyone interested?

When I was all finished for the day, I had to move the saw off of my table saw and onto my work bench. This saw now requires two people to lift it. The next project will probably be a mobile stand to mount it on.

It has come a long way in a short time.



























Thanks for reading and I hope you see that just becasue it is old and dirty, doesn't mean it can't be cleaned up and used for another 60 years. I am really liking this gold and black color scheme.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


A great job, Brian. It looks like it works as well as it ever did. Sure makes those plactic marvels look sad.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! I really like that gold and black. Nice restore…

I love making old, run down things new again. Great job on this.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


"Sure makes those plactic marvels look sad."

Thanks Thos., my thoughts exactly.


----------



## doubleg (Nov 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


I love the old saw. I have one, a sears and roebuck, that I got off ebay for 99 cents because no one wanted the poor thing. I stuck a power cord on it and it worked, so I will be cleaning it up and have some pics soon.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Steve,

The colors match by Craftman 100 table saw, and after I restored my plane, I knew I was restoring all my Craftsman tools to this color.

Gary,

I look at how much I have spent for this saw - $10.00, and almost all my tools ($40.00 is the most I have spent), and wonder why people give this stuff away.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Vintage glory nice fine nice work…Blkcherry


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Blccherry.

A guy I went to school with has a car shop that deals with mostly old chevys. He calls it Old Gold. That's how I look at these tools.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading and I hope you see that *just becasue it is old and dirty, doesn't mean it can't be cleaned up and used for another 60 years. *

I believe this statement applies to more than just tools! Maybe some woodworkers too!


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


At 40 plus I am beginning to think the same way about myself. I think I clean up pretty well, but my wife would probably argue with me about that.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


I love old woodworking machines and the people who restore them. Nice job. The old machines are so honest. No gizmos, or worthless add-ons. I've been buying some older (but not vintage, yet) equipment off CL. Half the fun is cleaning them up and restoring the missing parts.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


That came out great!

Nothing like an old tool.

It looks like you put on a new dust cover, I have the same saw and would like to know if you made it or was able to purchase it and if so , where?


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Dave - Thanks and you are so right! No frills on this one, and it is 10 times better than the one I bought new.

Bob - I had to break out the sewing machine and figure out how to make a dust boot. For now this one will do, but I want to make one our of canvass rather than one of my wife's sheets. She didn't like it when she tried to use the sheet and saw a big chunck missing from the corner.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I still have to finish the jointer I received before I jump into my scroll saws. I bought a pair of them earlier this fall and need to get at least 1 done for my friend for XMas

Mine are both King-Seely models as well, though the motor doesn't mount to the casting.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


marcb,
Thanks! I really like the King-Seeley lines and how they work. I guess an added benifit is that they don't break. Every one of Craftsman tools are older than I am, I only wish I was running as smooth as they are. One problem you might experience is that if you restore one tool, then you will want to restore the other and then you will have to buy some more…
Good Luck.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Nice job! I'm amazed at your wrok. Did you use any eletrolytic rust removal techniques?


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ratchet, nope just a lot of scrubbing with a wire brush and sanding.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


good restoration


----------



## JimmyJig (Jan 30, 2010)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Brian, I live in Maryland, my father-inlaw has this same saw and I was wondering if you found a place to get parts for the saw?


----------



## jmckibb (Feb 20, 2014)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am in dire need of parts for a Powermatic 95 scroll saw. Do you have access to parts, or do you know of anyplace that does?
THX,
Jeff


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *The Finished Scroll Saw*
> 
> Two weeks worth of work standing behind the wire brush, shaking and spraying paint, and it is now useable. It's not completely finished yet, but it is close enough to it.
> 
> ...


The best place for finding parts for these old machines is owwm.org. Once you are a member of that forum, the Bring Out Your Dead section becomes available and then just about anything is possible.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*

Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.










It is an early 1940's Dunlap 4"x36" belt sander that is missing a few pieces. This is a 103.08011: the 103 means it was made by King-Seeley for Sears and Roebucks. Dunlap serves as the economical part of the Sears tool line.










There is supposed to be an 8" disk that goes with it and tables for both but they have parted ways years ago. In addition, the drive wheel was broken and needs to be replaced. Aside from the obvious missing pieces and broken wheel, not much else is wrong with… other than the color.










When I am finished, I hope to have as complete a machine as possible. I have a newer (Japanese made) AMT belt sander that is going to sacrifice the drive wheel, and I also have an 8" disk wheel and table from another machine that died a few years ago, so I am going to make one complete sander out of the three. I just want to make sure that my attempt as Dr. Frankenstein has better results.










Oh yeah, the price for this piece was free: I just had to get it from Oklahoma to Pennsylvania, so $39.00 in postage is all it cost me. Now if it stays worm enough I can get rid of the blue color and convert it to my black/gold color scheme.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*
> 
> Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.
> 
> ...


Thats a neat old find, sounds like quite the prodject. It will be neat to see when it's done, I'm a fan of some of the old stuff too.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*
> 
> Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.
> 
> ...


I've refurb. Two old belt sanders. After fussing with a rusted bandsaw and drill press I came across this little timesaver. I had an old belt that I had kept because it was still usable in a pinch. I turned it inside-out and mounted it on the sander. Then I started it and took a small block of wood and slid it around on the back side of the belt that was now facing up. The sander de-rusted and cleaned it's own sanding table. it came out very nicely. i finished it off with automotive rubbing compound.

I also find that a 4" grinder with cup shaped wire brush indispensable.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*
> 
> Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.
> 
> ...


Daniel I have already used your tip from reading one of your posts: it worked great.

Half the fun of owning these old tools is working on these old tools. The other half is actually using them.


----------



## cab (Apr 2, 2009)

brianinpa said:


> *Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*
> 
> Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.
> 
> ...


I recently bought a very similar machine at a garage sale (mostly for the motor). Mine is complete with the exception of the tension wheel and assembly. Any ideas where I can find one here in Florida or what I may be able to adapt? If I can't find one, you may be interested in what I have which is a drive wheel in good shape, the 8" disc and table. Please post here if you're interested or have any suggestions.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*
> 
> Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.
> 
> ...


For the drive wheel on mine, I barrowed one from a Japanese knock-off. It was 6" and I cut it down to 4". Do you have the attaching hardware for the tensioning wheel? These things are always showing up on Ebay or Craigslist. Shouldn't be too hard to find the pieces that you need.

I am actually taking parts from three different sanders to make this one whole and complete again. Not certain that my plan for the table will work, so if you do not have any luck, I might be interested in the table.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*
> 
> Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.
> 
> ...


Brian,

I was wondering if you could look at your machine and give me any casting numbers you can find on it.

1 should be on the table, 1 on the table bracket and 1 on the main body. Also if there is one on the platten that would help as well.

I'm researching a similar unit that I have (actually you can see mine in my blog as well) however my belt sander is 6×36 which is an anomaly.

I would like to line up the casting numbers with known machines that match the catalogs.


----------



## MrKona (Dec 25, 2012)

brianinpa said:


> *Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*
> 
> Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.
> 
> ...


Hi Brian - I'm wondering if you ever finished this project? I have this same sander, but I'm missing the tension wheel. If this project didn't get off the ground for you, and you're interested in parting out your sander, please let me know (sorry for sounding like a cannibal, would just love to complete my sander with the original piece). Thanks very much.


----------



## woodshed (Nov 2, 2014)

brianinpa said:


> *Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*
> 
> Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.
> 
> ...


I have this bench sander and a wood lathe both made in 1940's made by Craftsman that I use on a daily basis.
They are the most durable pieces of equipment I own. the disk on the sander is on the opposite side of the machine but that's the only difference.


----------



## roncarl (Apr 7, 2016)

brianinpa said:


> *Dunlap Belt/Disk Sander*
> 
> Here is my latest basket case, and yes it needs some work.
> 
> ...


where did you find parts


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*Completed Shop*

In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).

I have a Rockwell/Delta drill press, but for me it just wasn't old enough. I walked into the auction house as a way to get away from Trick-or-Treat night. Wasn't really looking for anything but then I heard this little beauty calling my name:



















It is a Companion (Companion is the cheaper Craftsman line that ceased manufacturing in 1940) model 101.03540 11" bench top drill press: complete with keyless chuck from 1939 with a matching vise as a bonus. It had an old GE 1/4 hp motor on it, but the power cord was three pieces spliced together and I happened to have a spare Companion 1/4 hp motor, so it had to go.

Now all I need is an older Band Saw. I have been looking for a Delta 14" but it seems like current owners think these models are gold plated. I did not want to pay the prices that people were asking for. I decided that a 12" Craftsman would also be a model that I would accept. I searched the local auction house listings and read CRAFTSMAN Band Saw. Figured I'd go look and see.

Last night I bought the last piece:



















It is a model 103.24260 (King-Seeley) 12". I think that is the shortest drive belt I have ever seen. I paid a little more than I wanted to to get the Band Saw, but like I said, it completed the shop. $80.00 for both pieces. They are both a little rough to look at but that isn't anything I haven't dealt with before and that is half the fun of buying these pieces of old Gold. So now with this Band Saw replacing my Rockwell that I have, all of my power tools are older than I am. I know that Craftsman woodworking tools get a bad reviews and comments, but I think that is because people are not truly aware what they were like years ago. All totaled I have spent approximately $250.00.

Now all I have to do is finish refurbishing everything that needs it.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

brianinpa said:


> *Completed Shop*
> 
> In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).
> 
> ...


There's nothing like a classic. I think that the older machines are just as sexy as older muscle cars. A friend of mine has and old table saw that I think is a Craftsman but I'm not sure. From what I've seen online the original color looks like bronze. You would know better than I. Anyway, I can't wait till he refurbs it. The bad part is that he gave away the universal stand that was original to the saw. Evidently there was only one kind of stand for the various power tools in that line. All I know is that I love the look of those vintage power tools. They seemed so art deco.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

brianinpa said:


> *Completed Shop*
> 
> In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).
> 
> ...


I agree that the older Craftsman tools are worth their salt but not the newer tools today.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

brianinpa said:


> *Completed Shop*
> 
> In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).
> 
> ...


Speaking of salty … the only thing better than vintage tools are vintage sailors … Happy Veterans Day Dude … Hope you had a good one!!!


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Completed Shop*
> 
> In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).
> 
> ...


Thanks Lip! Any day above ground is a good one.

Nobuckel does the saw look like this one? 









It is this saw and this color that got me started in using the old Craftsman machines.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

brianinpa said:


> *Completed Shop*
> 
> In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).
> 
> ...


congrats with your new toy´s
may you play them well and they sing for you .-)

Dennis


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Completed Shop*
> 
> In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).
> 
> ...


Nice finds!! See ya at owwm…...


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Completed Shop*
> 
> In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).
> 
> ...


Two great additions to the shop Brian, be sure to show us pictures when you have them all cleaned up!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Completed Shop*
> 
> In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).
> 
> ...


Those are some neat tools.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

brianinpa said:


> *Completed Shop*
> 
> In the last two weeks, I have bought the two pieces of equipment that I have been looking for and now I think my shop is complete as far as vintage power tools are concerned (until I see something else).
> 
> ...


Charlie that should clean up real nice. In addition to the old tools being a higher quality than the ones made today, I think the lines just look better on the old iron. Today and 8" table saw would look like a box and nothing more. Yours just looks cool.


----------

